# HGH and water retention



## curtisvill (Nov 7, 2014)

so i have been running 5 ius a day of hgh, not pharma, and i am starting to experience some water bloat.  is there anything i can do about this or is it something i am going to have to live with?  i am not crazy about it at all and would love to see it disappear.  any insight and/or advice would be greatly appreciated.  thank you.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 7, 2014)

what lab GH?


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 7, 2014)

i am using kefeis


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 7, 2014)

Did you taper up or just start at 4/5iu...???


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 7, 2014)

I started at 2iu and went up by 1iu every week until I got to 5. I have been using hgh for 4 months


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 8, 2014)

Either back the IUs down or switch brands. GH is a weird thing. You gotta try a few different ones and see what works best for you. Try some Rips or Hyges and see what you notice. If you can afford it just switch to Pharm grade.
!SHRUGS!A


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 8, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> Either back the IUs down or switch brands. GH is a weird thing. You gotta try a few different ones and see what works best for you. Try some Rips or Hyges and see what you notice. If you can afford it just switch to Pharm grade.
> !SHRUGS!A



pharma is the direction i want to go, just don't have a source yet.  i thought true hyges were no longer in production, not sure about rips.  i am also going to try adding some additional potassium into my diet.


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 8, 2014)

If the sides are still there, try upping an IU every month instead of every wk. I used rips for a little over 2 yrs and started at 2 IU. It got to the point of I couldn't even tie my shoes or make a fist so just back it down and up it an IU every month. Your feet and hands will thank you for it brother.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 10, 2014)

true rips are long gone buddy, steer clear unless you know your getting old stuff that is still GTG


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 10, 2014)

why dont you do a serum blood test to make sure it is in fact real hgh.

HGH will cause bloat to an extent.


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 10, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> why dont you do a serum blood test to make sure it is in fact real hgh.
> 
> HGH will cause bloat to an extent.



i did and my numbers came back at 37.7.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 10, 2014)

curtisvill said:


> i did and my numbers came back at 37.7.



Wow. Did you happen to get these at promuscle? Are they from mean green? If the answer is "Yes" take a looksee to be sure your laces  are tight and stand by...


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 10, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Wow. Did you happen to get these at promuscle? Are they from mean green? If the answer is "Yes" take a looksee to be sure your laces  are tight and stand by...



they are from promuscle but not mean green.  i just dropped my dosage to 3 ius daily to try and mitigate some of the sides i have been experiencing.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 11, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Wow. Did you happen to get these at promuscle? Are they from mean green? If the answer is "Yes" take a looksee to be sure your laces  are tight and stand by...



Whats up with greens hgh BB? I see a lot of people getting good results...


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 11, 2014)

There have been bunk kits going out as well. Of course the good ones that aren't going to be the norm re going to the kilo boys and the bunk have started showing up. Just watch in a day or 2. I was banned for calling out Pacman/Horizon before they were ready to stop the bleeding. Rajjin got me.  The same guys are ripping guys off, AGAIN.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 11, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> There have been bunk kits going out as well. Of course the good ones that aren't going to be the norm re going to the kilo boys and the bunk have started showing up. Just watch in a day or 2. I was banned for calling out Pacman/Horizon before they were ready to stop the bleeding. Rajjin got me.  The same guys are ripping guys off, AGAIN.



Yeah man i was informed of this as well over at pm, thanks for the incite man


----------

